# www.woophy.com



## joris

www.woophy.com

A new photography website where you can put your pictures as links on a world map.

We offer free web space to photographers to show, trade and sell (later) their pictures.

Check it out at www.woophy.com


----------



## Dweller

This is an interesting idea. I have put a couple of shots up and will have some more coming soon.


----------



## joris

Thanks Dweller

As you can see the wordl is filling up with pictures 







But we want more pictures from the US, Canada, South America and Asia.

So if you have good digital images and want to join the www.woophy.com project it is free.

 Joris


----------



## joris

sorry I saw the screendump was not visible anymore.

here it is again






BTW in june a competition will start on woophy with nice things to win like photo i-pod etc.

Joris 

woophy


----------



## wimjan

Woophy is still growing. Not fast, but steady. Almost 300.000 pictures and 20.000 members
We are looking for pictures from North and South America. Can you help us?


----------



## setiawan4gus

I can't open your website here.. hiks...


----------



## wimjan

Hi there,

go to www.woophy.com/contest and upload your most brilliant pictures.
Maybe you win the Olpympus E-410 SLR camera!


----------



## ShaCow

hmmm,, certainly a different idea for a website.. it seams a little messy for me though..


----------

